# Проблема с FTP (proftpd)

## burbulator

Два месяца назад, я установил proftpd, натроил и всё работало. Но появилась острая необходимость поставить Apache. Я обновил систему до "текущей" и поставил apache (emerge --sync && emerge --depclean && emerge -uD world && emerge apache). Поставился apache-2.0.58. Но появилась проблема, мой FTP перестал пускать анонимных пользователей  :Sad: , "реальных" пользователей он попрежнему пускает. 

Вот мой конфиг proftpd:

# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use. It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login. It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anonymous access.

ServerName              "PUBLIC FTP SERVICE"

ServerType              standalone

DefaultServer           on

RequireValidShell       off

#AuthPAM                 on

#AuthPAMConfig           ftp

UseReverseDNS           off

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                    21

# Allow FTP resuming.

# Remember to set to off if you have an incoming ftp for upload.

AllowStoreRestart       on

# Use the IANA registered ephemeral port range

PassivePorts            50000 60000

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                   022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30. If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value. Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit the maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances            30

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                    nobody

Group                   nogroup

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home

# directory, uncomment this line.

#DefaultRoot            ~

# Needed for NIS.

#PersistentPasswd        off

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory /home/ftp>

    AllowOverwrite      on

</Directory>

# Bar use of SITE CHMOD by default

<Limit SITE_CHMOD>

    DenyAll

</Limit>

<IfModule mod_clamav_new.c>

    # Enable virus scanning and removal

    ClamAV on

    # Specify the UNIX Local Socket

    #ClamLocalSocket /tmp/clamd

    ClamLocalSocket /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

</IfModule>

SyslogLevel            notice

TransferLog            /var/log/proftpd/proftpd-tranfer.log

SystemLog               /var/log/proftpd/proftpd-error.log

ExtendedLog            /var/log/proftpd/proftpd-extended.log read,write

# A basic anonymous configuration, with no upload directories.

# All files uploaded are set to username.usergroup ownership

<Anonymous ~ftp>

AnonRequirePassword off

    User                ftp

    Group               ftp

    DirFakeMode         0640

    DirFakeUser         On 3000

    DirFakeGroup        On 3000

    # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous" as well as "ftp".

    UserAlias           anonymous ftp

    # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins.

    MaxClients          10 "Sorry, max %m users - try again later"

    MaxClientsPerHost   2 "Sorry, max %m clients from any host is already connected"

    # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed

    # in each newly chdired directory.

    #DisplayLogin       welcome.msg

    #DisplayFirstChdir  .message

    # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot.

    <Limit WRITE>

        DenyAll

    </Limit>

    <Directory incoming>

        <Limit READ STOR CWD MKD>

            AllowAll

        </Limit>

        # Deny Remove Directory(RMD) and Delete files(DELE)

        # May be set:

        # READ - Read Directory;

        # WRITE - Write Directory;

        # MKD - Make Directory

        <Limit RMD DELE>

            DenyAll

        </Limit>

    </Directory>

</Anonymous>

Перепробовал разные варианты, ничего не помогло. При попытке подключиться к FTP пишет:

USER anonymous

331 Anonymous login ok, send your complete email address as your password

PASS xxxx

530-Unable to set anonymous privileges.

530 Login incorrect.

Права на каталог /home:

rwxr-xr-x  8 root root   176 Май 18 13:56 home

Права на директорию /home/ftp:

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    ftp      72 Май 18 13:56 ftp

В логах пишет:

mod_clamav/0.4: warning: No local socket was specified.

FTP session opened.

ftp: Directory ~ftp/ is not accessible.

FTP session closed.

Я не сильно силён в настройках apache, но возникает вопрос не может он - апачь каким-то образом мешать работе proftpd?

В make.conf есть такие флаги:

USE="apache2 clamav libclamav ...."

В passwd такая строчка:

apache:x:81:81:added by portage for apache:/var/www:/sbin/nologin

ftp:x:21:21:added by portage for ftpbase:/home/ftp:/sbin/nologin

proftpd:x:103:1002:added by portage for proftpd:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

В groups такие строчки:

apache:x:81:

ftp:x:21:

proftpd:x:1002:

Может кто-то победил такую проблемку, отпишитесь буду благодарен.[/b]

----------

## asser-mag

Во флагах proftpd случаем acl не указан (emerge -pv proftpd)? А то в последних профилях его сделали флагом по-умолчанию. Вот и вылазит где попало...

----------

## burbulator

 *asser-mag wrote:*   

> Во флагах proftpd случаем acl не указан (emerge -pv proftpd)? А то в последних профилях его сделали флагом по-умолчанию. Вот и вылазит где попало...

 

Есть такое дело:

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.1_rc2-r1  USE="acl clamav ldap mysql ncurses nls pam ssl tcpd -authfile -hardened -ifsession -ipv6 -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite (-selinux) -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB

Что от этого меняется?

В make.conf прописывать USE="...-acl..."?

Или можно как-то иначе?

----------

## asser-mag

Или прописать в /etc/portage/package.use 

net-ftp/proftpd -acl

Пересобрать и рестартовать proftpd

----------

## burbulator

 *asser-mag wrote:*   

> Или прописать в /etc/portage/package.use 
> 
> net-ftp/proftpd -acl
> 
> Пересобрать и рестартовать proftpd

 

Хорошо я попробую, а вообще если не трудно разъясните чем этот флаг "череват". Что он такое привносит, что перестаёт работать FTP. Может на будущее это можно гденибудь в конфиге подправить?

P.S. спасибо.

----------

## burbulator

Всё сделал как написал т.е. дописал в /etc/portage/package.use:

net-ftp/proftpd -acl

И пересобрал proftpd. Всё ЗАРАБОТАЛО, как и было  :Wink:  За что Вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

Но ещё раз повторюсь если не сложно расскажите в чём собака зарыта  :Wink: 

Я конечно поищу и почитаю что-за "зверь" этот acl, но буду рад любому пояснению тут.

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asser-mag

cat /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc | grep acl

acl - Adds support for Access Control Lists

----------

